# Orange P7 - Just musing....



## Crackle (1 Oct 2008)

It's all Gilesm's fault.

In the contemplation of retiring my rigid to other duties and buying a more up to date hardtail just for mtn biking I was thinking about an Orange and quite like the P7, it being steel, British and having a good pedigree.

I'm only an occasional mtn biker now, maybe I'll do a bit more. I do occasional built trails and want to do longer XC trails.

It gets good reviews. What do you think, any alternatives worth considering?


----------



## Crackle (2 Oct 2008)

........Or what about the Charge Duster, not sp. Not quite sure it's got the same pedigree also not sure about the styling......hmmmm


----------



## bobbyp (2 Oct 2008)

I had an Orange evo for a few years until some git half-inched it. Lovely bike, good handling and British to boot. My mate has a P7 that he loves, don't think you can go wrong for British trail riding.


----------



## domtyler (2 Oct 2008)

Are you sure you are up to Mountain Biking at your age Crackle? What about your joints?


----------



## Crackle (2 Oct 2008)

domtyler said:


> Are you sure you are up to Mountain Biking at your age Crackle? What about your joints?



Many a truth said in jest mr.Tyler B) You'll note I said XC, less rigorous than these mad kamikaze trails they seem to build these days. My poor joints are also the reason I'm going steel and want some suspension


----------



## GilesM (2 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> It's all Gilesm's fault.
> 
> In the contemplation of retiring my rigid to other duties and buying a more up to date hardtail just for mtn biking I was thinking about an Orange and quite like the P7, it being steel, British and having a good pedigree.
> 
> ...



This is the sort of thing I am more than happy to be blamed for

If you want a XC trail bike I can't think of anything better than the P7, I would however get carried away with the possible options, that could really stick the price up, but one I would go for is the Hope headset, the standard FSA is not really designed for British conditions, especially a winter of wet trail centre grit. 
I have no doubt that you'll become much more than an occassional mtn bike if you get one. 

Have fun

Giles


----------



## GilesM (2 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> Many a truth said in jest mr.Tyler  You'll note I said XC, less rigorous than these mad kamikaze trails they seem to build these days. My poor joints are also the reason I'm going steel and want some suspension



I find I'm getting more into the madder trails as I get older (must be the male menoporsche), the only good point is I know I haven't yet got brittle bones


----------



## mondobongo (9 Oct 2008)

They are a great bike and well up for tearing it up all day at your local trail centre. Loved mine and was better than the Trance full sus I had before it. Second the upgrade to the headset.


----------



## Kirstie (9 Oct 2008)

How much do you want to spend?
If I had the money and needed another hardtail (which I don't) I'd go for something by Cotic. They use 853.


----------



## dmb (15 Oct 2008)

have a look at on-one
http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/
really good vfm


----------



## Leadlegs (15 Oct 2008)

My Orange P7 has been on the go for years - and I expect it to last for many more yet. I think it's a lovely bike and would highly recommend one to anybody.


----------



## Jitendrakumar (15 Oct 2008)

Hi

 It is really tuff to ride a bike in mountains. There is the worst temp for me- right around freezing. This temp is right in between on my tights. It is almost too cold for the AM- tights and almost too warm for the Power shield tights. Legs were cool through most of the ride but not uncomfortable. We have to face a lot of difficulties due to changing in season.

jitendra kumar

__________________________________________________________________



Capture One Auto Transport


----------



## Crackle (15 Oct 2008)

Kirstie said:


> How much do you want to spend?
> If I had the money and needed another hardtail (which I don't) I'd go for something by Cotic. They use 853.



Nice but possibly overkill for me and my budget 



dmb said:


> have a look at on-one
> http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/
> really good vfm



Yeah, they're under consideration.



Jitendra, where are you? The mountains are not so tall here, besides which I don't tend to take my bike up them, more trail riding.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (17 Oct 2008)

Don't get too excited about the 'forgiveness'' in a steel mtb frame - it's still a hardtail and you can vary the ride a million times more by tyre and tyre pressure choice than in any selection of frame material on a mtb. Try squeezing a tyre at 30 psi and one at 45 - feel the difference? Now try squeezing an aluminium frame and then a steel frame.

That's not to say steel is not a good choice (I have one) but don't be fooled into thinking that it will 'mop up the bumps'. It won't - it's a hardtail.

Other steel frames to consider would be the one from Merlin Cycles. ( www.merlincycles.co.uk )


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2008)

Thanks Tim. Hmm, interesting. There was a noticeable difference between the alu and steel road bikes I tried before buying my current Audax but it was the overall feel of the bike I was trying rather than comparing frames.

Yes there are many more variables in mtn biking than road riding, tyre choice etc seems to make a bigger difference. Bumps through the rear I don't mind, it's the teeth rattling front end downhill rough surface which I'm not so fussed about. Sometimes that's bad enough to make me slow down, also drop off's require more preparation and an exact line which can be difficult. It's those kind of things I'm looking to eliminate. I think my steel choice is more personal, as I've always had steel frames, however my wife's alu mtn bike is not noticeabley different in ride, apart from geometry differences, than my steel Marin. Orange do an alu frame in the same price range as the P7 so maybe it's worth a thought.


----------



## kyuss (17 Oct 2008)

Have you thought about a Genesis Altitude? I've read good things about them and they're well equipped for the money. British designed too since that's important. Start at about £600 for the basic 520 framed version rising to about £1000 for the entry level 853. In fact, if you can get away with a 19" frame there's a 2008 725 Altitude 10 here for under £600. A proper bargain.


----------



## rnscotch (18 Oct 2008)

The orange P7 is a gorgeous bike, The only other alternative i have fancied to the P7 is a Pipedream


----------



## Steve Austin (19 Oct 2008)

I'm riding a Dialled bikes Love/hate at the moment and tis lovely. Check the prince albert if you want something with longer forks.
But fro value there really is only one choice. and thats an on-one. common as muck though


----------



## Crackle (19 Oct 2008)

I like the Altitude, very nice. Dialled are just frames aren't they Steve. You have to build it up?

Also, not knowing a great deal on mtn biking, what's the advantage of the longer forks. Is it better at the technical stuff? If so, it's probably OTT for me and not something I need.


----------



## Steve Austin (20 Oct 2008)

yep, dialled bikes are frame only, but then you get to spec the parts you want 

Longer forks are great if you want to more travel for bigger things to hit. tbh, 100mm will be fine for most xc riding. anything bigger will be better for some of the DH trails about


----------



## Mr Pig (21 Oct 2008)

I have a Genesis Altitude 00, the entry bike, and it's a very comfy bike both in terms of ride and geometry. The 2009 bikes are little changed over the 2008 ones, except for a price hike, so you might be able to pick up a bargain. Put it this way, if I needed to buy a new bike, say if my bike was stolen, I'd buy another Altitude.

I don't agree about steel and aluminium being much of a muchness, I think steel feels more natural and comfortable.


----------



## Kirstie (23 Oct 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> yep, dialled bikes are frame only, but then you get to spec the parts you want
> 
> Longer forks are great if you want to more travel for bigger things to hit. tbh, 100mm will be fine for most xc riding. anything bigger will be better for some of the DH trails about



Yarp my other half has a dialled bikes alpine which is their slack head angle burly hardtail and it climbs like an arse...but goes like stink on the descents.


----------

